
Ready Layer One: An Open Blockchain Week to Bring the Community Together - prtkgpt
https://nearprotocol.com/blog/ready-layer-one-open-blockchain-week-announcement/
======
ekuzyakov
Here is the actual link: [https://readylayer.one/](https://readylayer.one/)

------
frolvlad
COVID Connecting People (c)

